# I had trouble getting Rush!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Today, the first thing I heard as I walked into school was have you seen (random kid=RK)'s pigeon? At that I was terrified ( most kids aren't nice to pigeons). I kept walking to my class, and I heard this again. Closer to my class, my friend ran to me and once against said, HAVE YOU SEEN RK'S PIGEON?!!??!?!? And it was from this friend that I got the info. Rk was keeping a fledgling blue bar with him, inseparable. The pij sat on his shoulder through the day, and he really liked this bird. Then, the problem! His parents (of course) didn't let him keep her. I was summoned to him class over the PA, where the pigeon was. By then RK and his pigeon were famous! I negotiated with him, because for some reason he wouldn't give her for free, and we eventually settled that I'd buy her for 25 bucks. I came home with Rush the Third.
She can't fly, but other than that she's fine. I think I might keep her because she's already really comfortable with people, and she's still got her yellow fur. Her squeaking is so cute! Do you think I should keep her? I think RK would be really angry if I let her go…


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well if she's human bonded, I don't think it's realistic of you to think about setting her free. I don't think she'd make it.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

As Charis says, if its human bonded, then not a good idea to let it go.
It may however change when introduced to any other birds in your loft, as they learn from each other very quickly.
On an up side to this, why not let RK come & see her now and again, and help you with the other birds (if his parents will let him) and you never know, it may spread to the other kids as well


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Arrangements*

Arrange to take care of the bird for him. If you do not want the responsibility of taking care of someone elses bird, then simply give the bird away.


----------

